# Gary,Sport Edition A7 17"?



## Orient330iNYC (Jul 30, 2002)

Bubulak said:


> Thanks again. I will be ordering the wheels soon - picking up my baby in two weeks.
> 
> Hopefully JH3 caps will work for us! Looking forward to hear back from you.


if it fits i'll update. cost was 25 bucks for a set of four shipped.


----------



## Orient330iNYC (Jul 30, 2002)

Orient330iNYC said:


> if it fits i'll update. cost was 25 bucks for a set of four shipped.


well, they fit ok. the caps are convex. i pushed the centers in so they were concave and carefully centered the cap, pushing down the emblem from the center to the edges, turning them convex again.


----------



## Bubulak (Jun 4, 2007)

They look good! Thanks for posting the pic. 

Can't wait to see them on the car - any chance you could post those pics as well once you mount the wheels? (I am picking up the car next week in Munich, so will have to wait until January to mount them myself.)

Not sure how the convex bit works, but I am sure I'll be able to figure it out based on your instruction once I get them.

PS: Let me know how you like the M3 DSSTs and sensors once you put them to work.

Thanks again, and I whish you many safe, and fun-filled miles.


----------



## Orient330iNYC (Jul 30, 2002)

Bubulak said:


> They look good! Thanks for posting the pic.
> 
> Can't wait to see them on the car - any chance you could post those pics as well once you mount the wheels? (I am picking up the car next week in Munich, so will have to wait until January to mount them myself.)
> 
> ...


will do. night time temps are starting to hover in the 40s, probably will put them on in a week or two


----------



## DTRJ (Jan 20, 2007)

I bought the Rial Salerno wheels with the Dunlop M3 DSST runflats in 245/45/17 from Gary at tire rack. I installed them today on my 335I coupe and they fit with no problems. Gary sent me Center caps with the BMW logo that fit these wheels perfectly. Just ask him when you place your order. The info on this post seems incorrect as far as the center caps go


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

New BMW center caps do not fit in the center of the Salerno wheel. The tabs are such that the caps break when being installed. We very recently found an older style BMW cap (E36 style) that doesn't have as many tabs on the back that fits the Salerno with some effort. They didn't fit the Como wheel, just the Salerno.


----------



## DTRJ (Jan 20, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> New BMW center caps do not fit in the center of the Salerno wheel. The tabs are such that the caps break when being installed. We very recently found an older style BMW cap (E36 style) that doesn't have as many tabs on the back that fits the Salerno with some effort. They didn't fit the Como wheel, just the Salerno.


GARY,

I put the E36 caps you sent me for the Salerno wheels and they pop on like a piece of cake. No problems at all.


----------

